# mit WAGO SPS CoDeSys Daten in Excel importieren



## BenSoN87 (7 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn das Thema schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde komme ich leider doch nicht ans Ziel.

Ich möchte im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit von einer WAGO SPS (750-881) Daten in Excel auf einen PC übertragen.

Zuerst habe ich am PC den Simulationsmodus laufen gelassen und nebenbei Excel. In eine Zelle habe ich nach dem Schema =CODESYS|'C:\CODESYS\PROJECT\IFMBSP.PRO'!'PLC_PRG.TEST' eingetragen und es funktionierte. 
Nun will ich aber nicht bei den Messungen das Programm CoDeSys laufen lassen, deshalb habe ich
=GATEWAYDDESERVER|'bsp.pro'!'PLC_PRG.TEST' in die Zelle eingetragen.
Das erste Problem war hier, dass Excel 2000 scheinbar nur eine bestimmte Zeichenlänge liest und statt GatewayDDEServer.exe hier nur GatewayD.exe starten will. Ich habe deshalb eine Kopie vom Gateway im selben Ordner erstellt und diese so benannt. Doch selbst wenn ich schon eine Gateway Anwendung laufen habe, sagt er mir beim öffnen immer "Ferndaten nicht zugänglich" und will beim Öffnen der Excel-Datei noch eine weitere Anwendung starten.

Kann mir eventuell einer helfen das Problem der Datenübertragung zu lösen oder hat jemand einen anderen Programmvorschlag mit dem eine Messauswertung problemlos möglich ist?

Ben


----------



## tomrey (9 August 2013)

Hi,
ich hab mir mal ein howto gebastelt mit dem ich erfolgreich getestet habe:
CoDeSys Gateway DDE Server
(Symbol-Schnittstelle, d.h. das Projekt muss nicht im Programmiersystem laufen, die Symbole werden von der Steuerung bzw. dem Gateway gelesen)

1.	In CoDeSys für die Projektvariablen Symbole erzeugen (Projekt/Optionen/Symbolkonfiguration –„Symboleinträge erzeugen“ aktivieren); hierbei in den Dialog für „Symbolfile konfigurieren…“ wechseln und explizit die Checkbox für „Variablen des Objekts auswählen“ deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren
2.	Kommunikationsparameter korrekt einstellen (am besten einen neuen Kanal mit eindeutigem Namen erzeugen)
3.	Dann Steuerung (z.B. CoDeSys SP RTE) starten, Projekt auf  Steuerung laden und ggf. starten (Projekt wurde nun auf die Steuerung geschrieben)
4.	In CoDeSys wieder von der Steuerung ausloggen und Gateway beenden (‚Exit’ im Systemmenü)
5.	Excel-Datei oder Word-Datei öffnen und Verknüpfungen entsprechend Dokumentation eingeben (alle Variablen aus dem SYM-File können entsprechend ausgelesen werden); Datei speichern
Hinweis: Es ist nicht möglich, ein CoDeSys-Projekt oder den GatewayDDEServer direkt aus Excel heraus zu starten
6.	Erst sicherstellen, dass momentan noch kein Gateway auf dem Rechner läuft (ggf. im Systemmenü mit ‚Exit’ beenden); dann den GatewayDDEServer starten und folgendermaßen konfigurieren und einloggen:
-	in 'Online/Parameters…' dieselben Kommunikationsparameter verwenden die für das Runterladen des CoDeSys-Projekts benutzt wurden (vorher erzeugten Kanal auswählen)
-	ggf. ‚Settings…’ zusätzlich überprüfen und anpassen (dieselben Einstellungen wie bei CoDeSys)
-	'Login'
7.	Sicherstellen, dass das CoDeSys Projekt auf der Steuerung läuft
8.	Excel-Datei ggf. erneut öffnen und die Verknüpfungen aktivieren
è	Laufende Werte werden in der Exceltabelle angezeigt

Habe DDE-Kommunikation wieder aufgegeben weil zu umständlich.
Besser erscheint mir eine SQL-Lösung, dazu gibt es auch einen Anwenderhinweis von Wago (wohl nur auf Englisch) und ein you-tube video. Hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Vielleicht hilft's dir.
Gruß


----------



## BenSoN87 (9 August 2013)

Vielen Dank, jetzt funktioniert es.
Das einzige was mir fehlte war der erste Teil von Schritt Nummer 6



tomrey schrieb:


> 6.	Erst sicherstellen, dass momentan noch kein Gateway auf dem Rechner läuft (ggf. im Systemmenü mit ‚Exit’ beenden)


----------

